# Etudes (for things other than piano)



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Started writing a bunch of etudes for various instruments.
First one finished, a Marimba etude.
Somewhat inspired by Satie.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JePU4SGfXRT4j4lOe0fulWfWuviSxfLq/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

I know nothing about any instrument other than the piano, so I’ll just comment on how it sounds to me.

I think it sounds beautiful! It feels like the flowing triplets come at just the right time in the piece. Is this a “study” on eighth-notes against eighth-note triplets?

I like it, but it’s really short. I wanted about 20-30 seconds more, personally, of the triplets. But that’s just me.

Great job! Would love to hear more. :clap:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

SergeOfArniVillage said:


> I know nothing about any instrument other than the piano, so I'll just comment on how it sounds to me.
> 
> I think it sounds beautiful! It feels like the flowing triplets come at just the right time in the piece. Is this a "study" on eighth-notes against eighth-note triplets?
> 
> ...


Yes, it also engages all 4 mallets in independent melodic lines at its peak.


----------

